

Ask HN: Thoughts on Zoho CloudSQL? - jamiequint
http://cloudsql.wiki.zoho.com/
I just heard about this from a friend yesterday. You can effectively use this with Zoho Creator as a MySQL database in the cloud. The latency, especially with some of the caching magic they do, seemed really good from what I saw. Does anyone have any theories/experiences on how well this would perform at scale?
======
jamiequint
I just heard about this from a friend yesterday. You can effectively use this
with Zoho Creator as a MySQL database in the cloud. The latency, especially
with some of the caching magic they do, seemed really good from what I saw.
Does anyone have any theories/experiences on how well this would perform at
scale?

Link to architecture page here: [http://cloudsql.wiki.zoho.com/Zoho-CloudSQL-
Architecture.htm...](http://cloudsql.wiki.zoho.com/Zoho-CloudSQL-
Architecture.html)

